# 2015 Seminole Poker Run ( Updated with attendance request)



## rnelson5 (Jun 15, 2015)

Who is going and who has been in the past? I am thinking about making the trip if I can find a place to stay. From what I have heard it sounds like a good time.


----------



## bowtechrulez (Jun 15, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Who is going and who has been in the past? I am thinking about making the trip if I can find a place to stay. From what I have heard it sounds like a good time.



Last time I went was 2 yrs ago and it great time! just be aware of surroundings and others getting into narrow areas not unless like a few dings in boat!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Too much grass down there for my boat.  I really need a mud boat.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 16, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> Too much grass down there for my boat.  I really need a mud boat.



That sir will not be a problem for me...... now the stumps on the other hand....


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 16, 2015)

If I can work out my schedule, I will be going.  It's a blast!


----------



## dom (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm planning on being there. just booked my room.


----------



## strutlife (Jun 17, 2015)

When is it?


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 18, 2015)

August 1st


----------



## strutlife (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks Robbie.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 20, 2015)

No problem. You coming down?


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Jun 29, 2015)

Ill be there


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 30, 2015)

Been there a few times....I'll be there again this year.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 1, 2015)

I've been the last 3 yrs and most folks stay at Big Jim's. Really fun time. I think my usual ride has other plans that weekend so i won't be going


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jul 1, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> That sir will not be a problem for me...... now the stumps on the other hand....


----------



## leeledger (Jul 8, 2015)

I will be there.
I will be the one hitch hiking and taking pictures.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 9, 2015)

PLEASE REPLY TO THIS THREAD IF YOU ARE COMING/KNOW OF OTHERS NOT ON HERE THAT ARE COMING SO I CAN HAVE A ROUGH HEAD COUNT. INCLUDE # OF BOATS AND RIDERS IF POSSIBLE.

Here are the final details for this year's GWF poker run at Lake Seminole. We are expecting an even bigger crowd this year and we have some great prizes . All proceeds go to Youth hunting programs in GA and FL. If you are looking for a place to stay call Spring Creek Park and Resort at the number below and see if they still have room - you will be able to walk to the water and all the festivities.
The poker run is $20 per boat. One hand per boat. We will draw cards at each of 5 stations. 


Date: Saturday August 1st 2015
Location: 
Spring Creek Park and Resort 
7863 Reynolds Landing Rd, Donalsonville, GA 39845
(229) 861-3247

8:30AM - Meet and Greet/Launching Boats
10AM - 1PM - Poker Run on the Lake
1PM - 2PM - Lunch at Big Jim's Oyster Bar 
2PM-4:30PM - Announcement of Poker run Winner(s) 
4:30PM - Dark - Trail rides/recreational time
Dinner will be provided




The guys are trying to get a head count for food!!


----------



## ghadarits (Jul 9, 2015)

Anyone attending this who hasn't been on Seminole before be careful!! Ware you're life jacket when running. Stay in the boat lanes as much as possible and if your not in a boat lane hang on if you're going fast.

I've seen a lot of bad stuff happen to boats, motors and people on that lake.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jul 10, 2015)

I saw over on MMT that they are recommending people put a tall whip with flag on ur boat to help with visibility for this run .... Sounds like fun but i have to work ... maybe next yr ... those that go post some pics


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 10, 2015)

Funny you said that because i was just looking at what flag i want to order.


----------



## Ronbow (Jul 10, 2015)

*Ronbo is going, wouldnt miss it a good time for all and u can get a flag at tractor Supply--u need it
*


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 10, 2015)

Ronbow said:


> *Ronbo is going, wouldnt miss it a good time for all and u can get a flag at tractor Supply--u need it
> *



You think a 6 ft. Whip is tall enough?


----------



## ghadarits (Jul 13, 2015)

Well how was it guys???????

Did you see any coots????  Maybe the better question would be did anyone hit a coot while running?


----------



## dom (Jul 13, 2015)

ghadarits said:


> Well how was it guys???????
> 
> Did you see any coots????  Maybe the better question would be did anyone hit a coot while running?



the run is aug 1st.


----------



## ghadarits (Jul 13, 2015)

dom said:


> the run is aug 1st.



Oh Snap!!! My bad guys sorry.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 14, 2015)

Core Lokt said:


> I've been the last 3 yrs and most folks stay at Big Jim's. Really fun time. I think my usual ride has other plans that weekend so i won't be going



Change of plans, I'll be there and riding with Dale again. Looking forward to it


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 14, 2015)

Core Lokt said:


> Change of plans, I'll be there and riding with Dale again. Looking forward to it



See you there.


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 2, 2015)

ghadarits said:


> Well how was it guys???????
> Did you see any coots????  Maybe the better question would be did anyone hit a coot while running?



Well how was it guys???????

I saw ledgers pics on his post and it looks like a good time was had by all but a few sour faces in a couple of pics. That could have had something to do with sitting still in the south GA heat though.

Did you find enough grass and stuff to put the new boat to the test Robby?
Seeing all those mud motors in action kind of makes me want one.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 2, 2015)

ghadarits said:


> Well how was it guys???????
> 
> I saw ledgers pics on his post and it looks like a good time was had by all but a few sour faces in a couple of pics. That could have had something to do with sitting still in the south GA heat though.
> 
> ...


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 2, 2015)

Gary i did get to put the boat through the grass test this weekend....... I also located all the stumps to The boat did great besides running a ground to avoid a stuck boat..... That was interesting. I lost a shoe and ruined a shirt and shorts but missed the guy stuck in the boat lane!!


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm glad to hear you, the guy stuck and the new boat came out OK. 

A lost shoe, a ruined shirt and a few hopefully minor stump dings isn't too bad for your first trip to Seminole. Running in the boat lane can be just as dangerous as running across the lake sometimes as you now know.

If you finished the run what was your hand?????


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 2, 2015)

All i had was a pair of queens with a high ace.... The boat didn't even get any dents in it from the stumps. I wish i would have had another day down there with a frog rod in hand. We out gigging Friday night before the storm and saw some really nice bass in the lights!!


----------

